# Suspect In Publix Robbery Shot By Police



## kwflatbed (Dec 29, 2004)

*Witnesses Say The Suspect Was Shot After Firing At Police*

*The Suspect Is Suspected Of Trying To Rob A Wilton Manors Publix*








*Joan Murray *
Reporting

Video: http://wfor.dayport.com/viewer/viewerpage.php?Art_ID=26133&PreloadContract_DefID=1&Contract_DefID=2&tf=video_player.tpl&Category_ID=5

_CBS4)_ _WILTON MANORS_ Police in Wilton Manors and Ft. Lauderdale are investigating an alleged armed robbery and police involved shooting involving a Publix store on Oakland Park Boulevard in Wilton Manors.

Details are preliminary, but initial reports are that a police officer shot the person believed to have been attempting to rob the store, wounding the alleged suspect. Witnesses told CBS4 News reporters on the scene the suspect took off down the street, firing a gun as he left. He was shot after he left the store.

Witnesses at the scene say the wounded suspect was alive and was taken to the hospital. One neighborhood resident who saw the activity, and rode his boke to the area, said he heard seven or eight shots as he approached the store.

The Publix is located at 100 West Oakland Park Boulevard in Wilton Manors.

These details have not been confirmed by police.

(© MMVI, CBS Broadcasting Inc. All Rights Reserved.)


----------

